# Another BFN - Your oppinions would be very much appreciated



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello all,

as you can see I got another BFN yesterday, I had tested on Saturday and got the same so it was no real surpirise but still so very disapointed.
I am thinking of going in for a follow up appointment at the clinic, although yesterday they just said it usually takes at least 3 tries, and would up the dose of Menopur next time  
One of my worries is I think I have a problem with implating. 
On my first cycle I got 11 eggs, 10 fertilised, had 2 beautiful 8 cels transfered on day 3 all 6 spares were frozen, they were all 7 cel. BFN. No frosties survived the thaw.
This time I had 15 follies, but only 8 eggs, 5 fertilitsed, 2 x 6 cels with AH transfered none of the 3 spares were good enuf to freeze. BFN.
Why were my eggs so much poorer this time, I was on more Menopur than the first time    and my FSH is only 6.2??
Now i took Pregnacare, Q10 and Omega 3, ate brazil nuts, drank full fat milk, didn't drink, ate  well and took the first 4 days after transfer off work then took things really easy and still no implanting even with AH   both times I have got to test day with no bleeding and AF only starts after I stop the pessaries  
I really don't know what else I could have done.
My DH has completely lost all faith in TX and wants to call it a day. I want to beg borrow or steal the money for another go.
My clinic just seem to be like 'oh dear, lets give it another go' I also mentioned immune issues but she just said if i had those i would have got a BFP then a  BFN as my body rejected the pregnancy.
The hardest part is I have been pregnant twice before all this TX, I didn't miscarry I had 2 ectopics.
I know this is a ramble but what do you think? Would you try another clinic or if by some miracle I can come up with the money give them another go?
Jen


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Bratt   

I am so sorry, I have no answers for you  .

DH will feel different in a while, I hope so        .  Tx does work there are lots of girls on here to prove that  .  I would suggest going to another clinic though, we did and other testing was done and our problems became clear after being in the unexplained category  .  Our clinic for example also blanket prescribes steroids to all patients to help with potential immune issues, I felt comfortable with this.

I know some clinics do offer a free consultation if you attend their open evening, the London Women's Clinic did, unfortunately we found this out after paying for ours but that may be worth considering.  This could mean maybe a fresh set of eyes looking at your case and they may make you feel more optimistic about forthcoming treatment if they are able to offer you anything concrete.

Sorry hon, it seems bizarre replying on here to you after we pm so much  .  Just wanted to try and offer something  .

Louj


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Sorry for your news.

We've had 3 tries see below for details and as you can see it really was 3rd time lucky for us. The clinic did tell us that your chances increase with every attempt.

Just give DH some time to come to terms with it.

As to changing clinics i think a lot depends how comfortable you are with them. We've tried 3 and had good and bad experiences with them all. 2nd clinic p****d us off on the first app and then wouldn't treat me cos I'm allergic to latex, but other people swear by them. It's all personal.

Hope you have good news soon whatever you decide to do. sending you lots of


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Hi, Bratt.

So sorry for your results.  

As Louj and Purplejr (congrats on your bfp) said your dh might come around and want to go again. The first few days following a bfn are really tough, as you already know yourself.

Regarding changing clinic, I've been treating with the same dr for 10 months now. When last cycle was cancelled again I really thought of going somewhere else but I didn't because I like the dr. Also he has mentioned right on spot what he wanted to do different next tx. He never insisted on things that weren't working. So I have a follow up tomorrow with him and see what he says.

Just go with your feelings and best of luck for whatever you decide.

Mousky xx


----------

